# Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?



## resu223 (12. Februar 2010)

*Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich hab soeben von Ubisoft´s Plänen zum Onlinezwang und Kopierschutz zu "Siedler 7" gelesen und dachte zunächst an einen verfrühten Aprilscherz.
In Zeiten von Steam und Onlineaktivierung ist man ja als Käufer von Spielen einiges gewohnt und toleriert und versteht sicherlich auch die eine oder andere Maßnahme der Spielehersteller ihre Produkte zu schützen.
Jedoch was Ubisoft jetzt hier vorbringt und das erste mal mit "Siedler 7" einführen wird ist meiner Ansicht nach ein Schlag ins Gesicht jedes Spielers , egal in welchem Genre.
Das fehlen eines Offlinemodus ist Bevormundung in Reinform.
Nicht mehr der Spieler sondern die Hersteller drücken jetzt ihren Stempel auf.
Somit erreichen wir einen traurigen Höhepunkt und im mir macht sich gelinde ausgedrückt erheblicher Unmut breit.Letzendlich gibts einen klaren Entschluss zu dieser riesen Sauerei : ich werde das Spiel nicht kaufen und hoffe das Siedler 7 unter diesen Umständen für Ubisoft eine Bruchlandung wird!
Was denkt ihr dazu und was sagen die Redakteure zu dieser Schweinerei (insofern sich einer hierher verirrt ).
Onlineaktivierung ok!-Onlinezwang vergesst es Ihr Herrschaften bei Ubisoft!!!!

     Grüße resu223


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Es werden Leute das Spiel kaufen, und zwar viele.
Dein Boykott nützt dir gar nichts. Und für gar nichts werde ich mir das Spiel nicht vorenthalten. Ich bin unbesorgt, ich bin ja mit Internet versorgt ...


----------



## jenzy (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Davon mal abgesehen hat ja heutzutage fast jeder Internet bzw. bei den Preisen eigentlich für jeden erschwinglich. Du hast doch Internet, sonst könntest du ja hier nicht posten  Ohne Internet läuft halts heutzutage nichts mehr, so auch auch bei den Games.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*



resu223 schrieb:


> Letzendlich gibts einen klaren Entschluss zu dieser riesen _Sauerei_





resu223 schrieb:


> was sagen die Redakteure zu dieser _Schweinerei_  (insofern sich einer hierher verirrt ).


Bitte auf eine neutrale Wortwahl achten...
Ich habe bisher kein Spiel mit Online-Aktivierung/Steam-Zwang o.ä. gekauft und gespielt und habe das eigentlich auch weiterhin nicht vor. Aufgrund der in Mode kommenden DLC-Strategie werden aber auch immer mehr Offline-Spiele de facto zu aktivierungspflichtigen Titeln, dessen sollte man sich bewusst sein. Es muss jeder selbst entscheiden, was er für akzeptabel hält - der mündige Verbraucher ist gefragt.
Generell ist es schade, dass sich Publisher zu derartigen Verfahren veranlasst sehen, um der Softwarepiraterie, die die gesamte Spieleplattform "PC" schwächt, Einhalt zu gebieten.

Hier übrigens die News zum Thema: Ubisoft mit umstrittenem Online-Kopierschutz - Update: Exklusiv-Interview klärt wichtige Fragen - Ubisoft, Kopierschutz, Siedler 7, Brent Wilkinson, Interview, Online-Service


----------



## True Monkey (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Hmm...da soll man also ein Produkt kaufen was man nicht weiterverkaufen kann.

Dann ist es also selbst wenn ich es bezahlt habe nicht meins über das ich frei verfügen kann.

Geht ja gar nicht


----------



## Maggats (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Bitte auf eine neutrale Wortwahl achten...
> Ich habe bisher kein Spiel mit Online-Aktivierung/Steam-Zwang o.ä. gekauft und gespielt und habe das eigentlich auch weiterhin nicht vor. Aufgrund der in Mode kommenden DLC-Strategie werden aber auch immer mehr Offline-Spiele de facto zu aktivierungspflichtigen Titeln, dessen sollte man sich bewusst sein. Es muss jeder selbst entscheiden, was er für akzeptabel hält - der mündige Verbraucher ist gefragt.
> Generell ist es schade, dass sich Publisher zu derartigen Verfahren veranlasst sehen, um der Softwarepiraterie, die die gesamte Spieleplattform "PC" schwächt, Einhalt zu gebieten.
> 
> Hier übrigens die News zum Thema: Ubisoft mit umstrittenem Online-Kopierschutz - Update: Exklusiv-Interview klärt wichtige Fragen - Ubisoft, Kopierschutz, Siedler 7, Brent Wilkinson, Interview, Online-Service



naja ich denke mittlerweile eher das ein nervender kopierschutz die leute eher zum raubkopieren verleitet als ein fehlender oder ein kopierschutz mit dem man leben kann. 

ich nehme als beispiel mal bioshock 2: alleine hier im forum habe ich viele leute gelesen die es sich kaufen würden wenn der kopierschutz nicht wäre. spielen diese leute das spiel nun garnicht oder "besorgen" sie es sich woanders? ich möchte hier jetzt niemandem was unterstellen, aber ich denke ihr wisst worauf ich hinaus will.  

der raubkopierer bekommt von dem "fiesen" kopierschutz nämlich sowieso nichts mit, lediglich der erliche käufer muß sich damit rumschlagen. bioshock 2 wurde schon vor dem release geknackt btw, so wirds auch dem hier angesprochenen titel gehen, wie so vielen anderen


----------



## Xel'Naga (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Spiele mit Online Zwang kaufe ich General nicht.
Nur einige wenige Spiele die ich unbedingt haben will auf die ich schon seit Jahren warte nehme ich eine einmalige Online-Aktivierung in kauf - aber nicht mehr.
Ein Spiel das eine dauerhafte Internetverbindung benötigt meide ich strickt, den das wird sicher nicht die ultimative Endlösung bei Computerspielen werden!

*@Maggats*
*( naja ich denke mittlerweile eher das ein nervender kopierschutz die leute eher zum raubkopieren verleitet als ein fehlender oder ein kopierschutz mit dem man leben kann.  )*

Da bin ich voll deiner Meinung.
Ich persönlich habe nie und werde niemals eine Raubkopiertes Spiel besitzen, aber Leute die es tun kann ich bis zu einem gewissen punkt verstehen.....


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Also, ich hab mir Bioshock 2 jetzt bestellt, weil ich gelesen hab, dass man optional auch ein offline-Profil für den SP-modus anlegen kann - das finde ich dann ja völlig o.k. - gegen aktivieren an sich hab ich nix.

Wie sieht das diesbezüglich bei Siedler aus?


----------



## littledevil85ds (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Ich besitze jedes Sielder Spiel. Nur Siedler 7 werde ich mir nicht kaufen können, da es bei uns im Dorf kein Internet gibt. DSL Via Satelit ist mir zu teuer genau so wie über UMTS.

Einmal aktivieren kann ich ja noch verstehen.
Dann fahre ich zu meinen Bruder und aktiviere es eben mal fix.
Wenn ich dann aber tagelang nur noch bei ihm hocke wird er nicht
gerade begeistert sein.

Schade so endet dann wohl meine Siedler Ära


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Ich halte das auch für absolut inakzeptabel.

Allein das Vorhandensein einer Internetverbindung als selbstverständlich anzunehmen...

Stationär gut und schön aber mobil?
Leider heutzutage noch immer eher ein Wunschtraum als Realität, UMTS hin oder her

Klassische Beispiele:
Zugfahrten
Auslandsaufenthalte: Hotel W-LAN nur 10€/Stunde, UMTS soweit verfügbar so teuer, dass man für eine Stunde Zocken Ubisoft wahrscheinlich schon fast kaufen könnte...
...


----------



## resu223 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Und das ist der Punkt des Ganzen!
Ein Spiel online zu aktivieren um für die Hersteller eine Kopierschutzsicherung zu haben ist ok und für das gro aller Spieler sicherlich eine Sache die zu verstehen und zu vertreten ist.
In diesem Moment hat jeder was er will: Der Hersteller die Sicherheit , dass das Spiel gekauft wurde und ich dann meine Ruhe mit meinem neuen Spiel.
Doch was soll das mit dem permanenten Onlinezwang?
Für was,wofür dieser Quatsch?
Wir reden hier immer noch von einem Aufbauspiel mit Einzelspielermodus und nicht von den Genregrößen a la World of Warcraft oder Guild Wars etc. 
Um das Spiel zu patchen oder ähnliches zu machen benötigt man keine permanente Onlineverbindung.
Steam zeigt sehr gut das so etwas auch mit "Offlinemodus " funktioniert.
Es drängt sich hier geradezu ein böser Verdacht auf , nämlich der der Schnüffelei und Überwachung seitens des Herstellers.
Hemmunslose Selbstbedienung für Herstellerelevante Informationen während man ebenso hemmungslos und permanent online spielt.
Vielleicht sollte eben dies in einer der nächsten Ausgaben der PC Games, PC Action oder PC Games Hardware thematisiert werden , denn ich denke die Mehrheit der Spieler toleriert dieses Vorgehen nicht mehr.
In diesem Sinne!
     Grüße an alle 
        resu223


----------



## Holdrio (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Unterwegs sind solche Spiel eh unbrauchbar aber..



> Interessant ist auch die Art und Weise, wie der neue Kopierschutz Spielstände handhabt: Diese sollen nämlich nicht mehr auf der lokalen Festplatte der Spieler, sondern auf Ubisoft-Servern abgespeichert werden


*Das *ist der wirklich lustige Teil, sogar zuhause ist spielen nur möglich wenn Ubis Saveserver nicht gerade spuken und auch erreichbar sind.
Logo wird das sicher nicht immer der Fall sein.
Vollpreis zahlen und bei jedem Spielstart das weiterspielen von einem dusseligen Saveserver abhängig, ne danke, da hörts dann wirklich auf und verzichte gerne auf solche Gagagames


----------



## Halo34 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Nun ja, 
ich finde diese kopierschutze mittlerweile sowieso ein witz, da es immer leute geben wird die es knacken können, es ist ja schliesslich so, das es immer einen weg geben wird spiele zu knacken, ob das spielehersteller wollen oder nicht. Es ist stellt sich nicht die Frage ob ein Spiel geknackt werden kann sonder wie schnell, und wie man sieht muss teilweise das spiel noch nicht mal released sein


----------



## cann0nf0dder (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

so, gedöns mit online aktivierung kommt mir nicht ins haus!


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Genau das ist das Problem, es wird auch hier wieder Leute geben die es auf irgendeine weise geknackt bekommen, weil sie die "Herrausforderung" annehmen. Und letztendlich leidet der ehrliche Käufer darunter. Dieser plagt sich dann mit den kleinen oder auch größen makken herrum und die Raupkopierer klopfen sich auf die Schenkel. 
Das gleiche spektakel war bei GTA 4 zu betrachten. Später sind dann auch die ehrlichen Spieler auf den Crack umgestiegen da er vieles vereinfacht hat. 
Das kann echt nicht angehen!


----------



## resu223 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Hier geht es doch auch schon lange nicht mehr um den Kopierschutz allein.
Diesem ist mit einer Onlineaktivierung ja schon genüge getan und wohl ausreichend Rechenschaft gezollt.
Spielen über Herstellerserver ermöglicht dem Hersteller Dinge über die ich gar nicht weiter nachdenken möchte weils dann gleich wieder in mir brodelt.
Und dann auch noch angewiesen sein , dass die Server auch immer laufen , weil meine Spiestände eben dort liegen.
Wie weit soll diese Schraube eigentlich noch gedreht werden.
Die Grenzen zwischen reinem Onlinespiel und nem gemütlichem Abend bei einem schönen Aufbau- oder Strategiespiel, bei dem ich getrost auch meine Firewall ausmachen kann, verschwimmen und werden aufdiktiert.
Wenn Ubisoft nicht ein Stück weit zurückrudert, wird Siedler 7 , zumindest für mich, von vorne rein kein Kaufkandidat!     

     Grüße resu223


----------



## Bimek (9. März 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen 
(siehe screen)

LG


----------



## Bimek (9. März 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

....und  hier geht die Lächerlichkeit gleich mal weiter.....
Sowas erinnert mich immer wieder daran, keine Spiele mit Aktivierungstang zu kaufen


Assassin's Creed II (PC) - DRM-Server-Probleme *Update* | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Action Spiel Assassin's Creed II

LG


----------



## Genghis99 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Hab die Demo gleich wieder runtergeworfen. Grützgrafik, Bugs mit AA und NVidia (keine AA Funktion) -

Kein Vergleich mit Anno1404 - Siedler 7 = Fail.

Kauf ich mir lieber das Venedig Pack für Anno.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (20. März 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Das ich mich allen ernstes zum Spielen einer Demo Version registrieren muss hat mich derart aufgeregt das ichs direkt deinstalliert habe...

Langsam aber sicher wirds unverschämt...


----------



## resu223 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Ich dachte eigentlich auch , dass wenigstens die Demo offline spielbar ist...doch Pustekuchen.
Als ehemaliger Siedler hab ich trotzdem mal geschaut wies ausschaut und die Gafikbugs sind jetzt schon zum Lachen.
Und jetzt sehe man sich die lange Entschuldigungsliste von Ubisoft an mit der man jetzt schon Bücher füllen kann und das nach so kurzer Zeit.
Schade ums schöne Geld ,wenn ich vorm Rechner sitze und stunden oder tagelang nichts tun kann weil die hochgelobten , permanent überwachten Server down sind.
Ich spiele nicht, um mir nach 2 Tagen sämtliche Fehlermeldungen eingeprägt zu haben , die sicherlich mittlerweile auch die FAQ`s von Ubisoft zieren.
Fakt ist: es ist das eingetreten was viele befürchtet haben.
Mit Ubisoft ist die schöne Zeit ruhiger Zockerabende vorbei und ich denke Ubisoft wandert hier auf einem sehr schmalen Grat.Wir , die die diese Spiele kaufen und ihnen frönen und frönten , werden in Zukunft beim Namen Ubisoft zurückschrecken und die Finger davon lassen.
Doch eben das ist die Grundlage und Ubisoft ist gerade massiv dabei den Ast abzusägen auf dem sie sitzen.sollte sich hier nichts mehr tun werde ich zu Titeln anderer Publischer greifen , um vernünftige Firmenpolitik zu unterstützen.
In diesem Sinne.

Grüße resu223


----------



## Kami84 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Hab die Demo gleich wieder runtergeworfen. Grützgrafik, Bugs mit AA und NVidia (keine AA Funktion) -
> 
> Kein Vergleich mit Anno1404 - Siedler 7 = Fail.
> 
> Kauf ich mir lieber das Venedig Pack für Anno.



Ja bleib lieber bei Anno1404... das wenigstens nicht so ne Kack Grafik


----------



## longtom (21. März 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Was ich in der Demo gesehen hab hat mir gereicht ,trauriges Spiel aa Kopierschutz und zu allem übel noch ne schauderhafte Optik .
Sollen se machen was se wollen ,geht mir am Popo vorbei Kaufs mir eh nicht .


----------



## resu223 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Ich hoffe nur , dass wir hier nicht den Call of Duty MW2 Effekt bekommen , wo ja bekanntlich auch ein Aufschrei der Entrüstung durch die Zockergemeinde hallte als das fehlen der dedicated Server bekannt wurde.
Alle waren entrüstet über die Bevormundung und arrogante Ignoranz des Publishers , aber im Endeffekt waren die Verkaufszahlen mit die besten die Activision je eingefahren hat.
Das widerspricht sich und deswegen hoffe ich inständig , dass dieses Mal ein Denkzettel verteilt wird , dass nicht alle wieder entrüstet sind und dann doch die Spiele kaufen.
Ansonsten seh ich schwarz für die Zukunft der Spiele , denn ich denke die Geschütze die Ubisoft hier auffährt ist noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. März 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

wann kommt siedler 7 denn raus
nun ich geb den DRM, 2 tage und vielleicht noch nee woche für die savegame umgehung.
nun wie wird sich denn der preis des spiels entwickeln,malsehn bei mw2 hatt genau 3monate gebraucht um wöchentlich bei amazon bei 19,99€ zu landen.EA c&C 4 von anfangs 49,95€ zu 35€ nach 5 tagen


----------



## Eightballz (25. März 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

kommt meiner meinung nach heute in die läden


----------



## Hendrix !!! (25. März 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Hatte mich auf die Siedler schon gefreut habe mal die Demo vom Siedler 6 gezockt und dann gelesen das ein neues kommt, des halb habe ich es mir nicht gekauft wollte mit vor Freude an den neuen teil ran, das klappt wohl mit einem surfe stick nicht also bin ich ganz froh das ich mir den Siedler 6 nicht geholt habe.

Onlinezwang


----------



## Eightballz (26. März 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

meintest du wirklich siedler 6 oder doch siedler 7 ??


----------



## mephimephi (26. März 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

na der 6er ist auch schlecht, da läuft das Wirtschaftssystem ja von alleine, der 7er toppt dank Kopierschutz aber noch den 6. Teil, nur deshalb kauf ich es erstmal nicht, mal gucken wann Ubischrott das lockert


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. März 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

ubisoft soll das entfernen


----------



## resu223 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Entfernen?
Zu diesem Schritt kann Ubisoft nur die Spielergemeinde bringen.
Viele werden sich das Spiel nicht kaufen , eben wegen diesen rabiaten Kopierschutz mit Onlinezwang.Wir als Spieler sollen entmündigt werden.Ubisoft und EA versuchen uns ihr Diktat aufzuzwingen.
Jedoch werden die Spiele nicht ausreichend gekauft wird das zum finanziellen Fiasko und dann werden sie eventuell einen Schritt zurückgehen.
Anhand der permanenten Serverprobleme der letzten Tage wird das hier für den noch zahlenden Spieler zur Farce.... 
Ich bin gespannt wies hier weitergeht....


----------



## mephimephi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*



resu223 schrieb:


> Entfernen?
> Zu diesem Schritt kann Ubisoft nur die Spielergemeinde bringen.
> Viele werden sich das Spiel nicht kaufen , eben wegen diesen rabiaten Kopierschutz mit Onlinezwang.Wir als Spieler sollen entmündigt werden.Ubisoft und EA versuchen uns ihr Diktat aufzuzwingen.
> Jedoch werden die Spiele nicht ausreichend gekauft wird das zum finanziellen Fiasko und dann werden sie eventuell einen Schritt zurückgehen.
> ...



ja wollen wir hoffen das es was bringt wenn viele Leute es nicht kaufen, denn ich glaub die Kosten für die Programmierung gehen auch in die Millionen und die wollen sie ja wieder raus haben, sollte man denken


----------



## resu223 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

....und schon bestätigt sich eine erste Tendenz!
Siedler 7 rangiert , einigen Quellen zufolge , nur im Mittelfeld der Verkaufcharts und das obwohl es von der Sache her das beste Siedler seit langem sein soll.
Vielleicht, wenn auch nur vielleicht, ein kleiner Hinweis der Spieler and den Publisher , denn Silent Hunter 5 das zusätzlich zum Onlinezwang auch noch schlecht sein soll rutscht noch ärger ab.
Man ist nicht gehässig aber sollte diese Tendenz so bleiben , kann ich dies nur begrüssen , denn sie wird Ubisoft eventuell zum handeln bewegen oder gar zwingen....


----------



## axel25 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Naja, EA hat den Kopierschutz für die Steamversion von BC2 entfernt, und grundsätzlich kann man BC2 10 mal aktivieren!

Fazit: EA machts richtig, Ubisoft hat ver********.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. April 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

jetzt werde ich bestimmt pruegel bekommen: ich finde das ganze eine tolle idee, dass es probleme mit den servern gibt ist zwar bloede, aber sicherlich kein anhaltender zustand. sind die probleme erst einmal alle behoben, wird keiner mehr probleme haben.

und mal ehrlich, wenn die server mal down sind, habt ihr denn gar keine anderen beschaeftigungen?... immer nur merkern das koennen hier viele, leider nur in eine richtung.

und was ist wenn ubisoft unseren spielstiel spionier, kan hoechstens gentzt werden um zukuenftige versionen besser zu machen und JA um dann mehr geld zu verdienen. wenn ihr alle wuestet in wie weit wir alle taeglich ausspioniert werden : kundenkarten, amazon passt angebote nach unseren vorherigen einkaeufen an.....


----------



## DarkMo (6. April 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

es muss nich nur serverseitig zu problemen kommen - reicht schon nen zickiges wlan. gerade wenn man singleplayer spielt, wo das absolut keinen einfluss aufs online geschehen hat, dann will man ned wegen nem disconnect aufs spielen verzichten müssen. es is einfach keine saubere lösung, das kann man schön reden wie man will ^^


----------



## longtom (6. April 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Wenn ich die Lizenz für eine Software erwerbe möchte ich diese auch uneingeschränkt nutzen .
Sollen die Herrschaften doch kein Geld für einen Kopierschutz oder die Entwicklung eines solchen ausgeben und dafür ihre Produkte günstiger verkaufen dann wird auch weniger gesaugt .
Und durch solche Aktionen wird noch weniger Software verkauft und der fehlende Umsatz wider auf Raubkopien geschoben ,und alles beginnt noch schlimmer von neuem .


----------



## fuddles (6. April 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Interessant das nun auch große Seiten sich nun offiziell gegen DRM von Ubisoft stellen:

Ubisoft-Drama: "Die Siedler 7" unspielbar, "Assassin's Creed 2" offenbar gehackt


----------



## resu223 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Nur mal für unsere Befürworter von Ubisofts "Geniestreich"....
Die , die sich wirklich noch dazu durchgerungen haben Siedler 7 zu kaufen bekommen jetzt von Ubisoft die knallharte Quittung aufgetischt.
Tagelange Serverausfälle über Ostern treiben die Käufer in den Wahnsinn.
Sie werden abgestraft , denn nun sitzen sie an ihren freien Tagen vor ihren gekauften Spiel und schauen in die Röhre , werden mit lapidaren Ausreden und Entschuldigungen abgefertigt.
Der ehrliche Käufer zahlt jetzt den Preis für die vielfach im Vorfeld gescholtene und verurteilte Kundenpolitik von Ubisoft.
Ich geb keinen Cent aus für ein Spiel , das ich nicht spielen kann wenn ich möchte weil der Verkäufer mir vorschreibt wann , nämlich nur dann wenn seine Server laufen!
Es kocht in mir wenn ich mir ansehe was hier passiert........


----------



## naja (28. April 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

NEUTRALE WORTWAHL?
die leute die die spiele programmieren haben vergessen wozu die da sind...
wenn man menschen die man aus dem eigenen leben rausschmeißen will, eine chance gibt... und aus menschen die eine belästigung waren.. jetzt eine gefahr für die eigenen Beziehungen zur Umwelt wird...
Stimmt, man sollte sich nicht aufregen, nur angemessen reagieren... und über das was man mag VIEL mehr kontrolle erlangen...


----------



## resu223 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Ubisoft packt noch einen drauf und möchte seinen verhassten Kopierschutz noch etwas verbessern (siehe Beitrag auf PCGH.de vom 04.05.10) um uns noch mehr zu ärgern , zumindest die , die sich noch von diesen absteigenden Publisher ärgern lassen 
Nur übersehen sie anscheinend , dass dieser Kopierschutz nicht mal mehr im eigenen Hause, bei den eigenen Mitarbeitern auf Zustimmung stösst, nein im Gegenteil viele sind verärgert darüber weil sie sich auch der Konsequenzen bewusst sind was dies mit sich bringen kann.
Und so gehen sie sich schon gegenseitig verbal an.
Ubisoft zockt ....und in mir brodelt es weiter.....


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

@axel25
nun bei bc2 hatt man die wahl bei der retail dvd entweder online aktivierung oder disk check.
wer isn so blöd und aktiviert dann.das es bei steam ohne aktivierung geht glaub ich nicht,ich habe mittlereile sehr viele steam spiele die haben auch einen code für den multiplayer,defacto aktivierung.
ea game authorization tool sagt dir bestimmt ob etwas aktiviert wurde.
EA Game Authorization Management Tool


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Das Tool wird nichts bringen da bei der Steam Version von BC2 der Kopierschutz entfernt wurde.
Es wird jetzt nur noch der Steam Kopierschutz benutzt.
HLP | News | Steam Games: Battlefield: BC2: SecuRom wird entfernt

Bei der Retail Version wie du schon gesagt hast hat man die möglichkeit entweder die DVD zu überprüfen oder das Spiel peer SecuRom im Internet zu aktivieren

Bei der Steam Version fällt DVD Überprüfung weg und der SecuRom Schutz wurde nachträglich rausgepatcht.
Das heißt man muss es nicht mehr über die EA (SecuRom) Server Aktivieren da der Kopierschutz weg fällt.


----------



## resu223 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

"Ubisoft schreibt Verluste im abgelaufenen Geschäftsjahr"....
Nun lässt sich unken warum auf einmal , nach einem Gewinn von 70 Millionen im letzten Jahr , dieses Jahr 40 Millionen Verlust gemacht werden....
Vielleicht sollte Ubisoft seine Firmenpolitik gegenüber dem zahlenden Kunden ernsthaft überdenken.
Der jetzige Kopierschutz überschreitet bei weitem das erträgliche und zumutbare....


----------



## Ifgard (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Hi,
also ich finde es einfach nur traurig was hier geschehen ist.
Ich bin ein absoluter Fan von Siedler und spiele es schon seit der ersten Version (Siedlerund version 1bis6).

Gerade weil man es bisher so schön unabhängig auf seinem PC ( oder andern PC ) spielen konnte und somit überall und zu jeder Zeit darauf Zugriff hatte ohne InternetVoraussetzung-> war es echt super.

Diese Version nervt einfach nur mit seinen ewigen Updates und Anmeldungen. Obwohl die Grafik und das ganze Spiel wirklich schön ist, werde ich es wohl nicht mehr lange nutzen.

Kann es denn nicht einfach möglich sein, nach einer – auch meinetwegen online – Aktivierung, einen freien Spielermodus für die Kampagne und die Scharmützel bereitzustellen? 


Also ich sage hier ganz deutlich, wenn nicht beide Möglichkeiten angeboten werden, Online und Freispiel, dann werden die Spielhersteller sicher viele Fan’s verlieren.

In diesem Sinne
euer Ifgard


----------



## Singler (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Hab die Siedler 7 (und Assassins Creed 2) und habe null Probleme. Hmm, liegt vieleicht an mir oder an der Tatsache, dass ich nicht - wie so manch andere - eine grundsätzliche ANTI-Haltung gegen alles und jeden habe. Tja... Assassins Creed 2 ist durch (grandioses Spiel, toppt imo den Vorgänger) und auch die S7-Server mucken nicht, wenn ich spielen will.

Naja, vieleicht keife ich deshalb nicht so viel rum, weil ich mir die Spiele im Laden kaufe und nicht auf RKs angewiesen bin. In dem Fall würde ich auch wie ein Troll durch die Foren ackern und ständig rummaulen, dass der Kopierschutz eine Frechheit sei  

Tja...


----------



## TwilightAngel (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*



Singler schrieb:


> Naja, vieleicht keife ich deshalb nicht so viel rum, weil ich mir die  Spiele im Laden kaufe und nicht auf RKs angewiesen bin. In dem Fall  würde ich auch wie ein Troll durch die Foren ackern und ständig  rummaulen, dass der Kopierschutz eine Frechheit sei


Der Kopierschutz ist eine Frechheit, weil ein Singleplayer wie AC2  unspielbar wird, wenn das Internet nicht geht oder die Anbieterserver  nicht gehen, was AC2 ja glanzvoll bewiesen hat. Dazu braucht es auch keine Hacker, die höhere Gewalt darstellen. Das hat schlicht gezeigt, was bei so einem Müllschutz passiert. 

Bei uns bricht auch  schonmal das Internet weg oder die Leistung ein, Previderwechsel ist  nicht drin wegen Vermieterverträge und Zusatzkosten für einen 2. Vertrag. Das hat null mit  Raubkopien zu tun. Toll wenn man dann nicht/nicht mehr spielen kann. Ich  will nicht auf externe Server (ob nun ISP oder "Publisher/Entwickler")  angewiesen sein, um ein Offlinegame zu spielen und AC2 ist eigentlich  genau das. 

Ist natürlich einfach, hier alle Kopierschutz-Kritiker als RK  abzustempeln, nur nicht gerade ein Zeichen von Vernunft. Ich habe nichts  gegen Kopierschutz, solange ich 

1. für ein SP-Game nicht permanent online sein muss
2. der Kopierschutz mein System nicht abschießt und funktioniert (will  heissen: nicht erst 10x die DVD ein und auslegen, bis der den  unbeschädigten Datenträger als das erkennt was er ist: Original. Alles schon gehabt).

Zumal manche Entwickler und Publisher ja ohnehin zum Teil dubiose Arbeit leisten, wenn der Kopierschutz sich bei Deinstallation nicht mit deinstalliert und ein Extratool nötig ist.

Gerade im ländlichen Gebiet scheren sich ISPs zudem einen Dreck um den Ausbau  und die Qualität der Netze. Ortsansässige Politiker ebenfalls nicht und nicht überall kriegt man die Leute mobil, sich die Leitung selbst zu verlegen. Aber "man muss ja nicht da wohnen", gell?


----------



## Singler (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*



TwilightAngel schrieb:


> Der Kopierschutz ist eine Frechheit, weil ein Singleplayer wie AC2  unspielbar wird, wenn das Internet nicht geht oder die Anbieterserver  nicht gehen, was AC2 ja glanzvoll bewiesen hat. Dazu braucht es auch keine Hacker, die höhere Gewalt darstellen. Das hat schlicht gezeigt, was bei so einem Müllschutz passiert.



AC2 lief bei mir durch, Siedler läuft ohne Probleme... Gut, ich bin nicht "von Anfang an" dabei, sprich: Ich habe mir die Titel erst vorige Woche geholt. Kann also gut sein, dass ihr Opfer der ersten Kinderkrankheiten wurdet (ähnlich wie bei MMO, wo anfangs die Server alle abkacken und erst nach Wochen die Sache stabil läuft)



> Bei uns bricht auch  schonmal das Internet weg oder die Leistung ein, Previderwechsel ist  nicht drin wegen Vermieterverträge und Zusatzkosten für einen 2. Vertrag. Das hat null mit  Raubkopien zu tun. Toll wenn man dann nicht/nicht mehr spielen kann. Ich  will nicht auf externe Server (ob nun ISP oder "Publisher/Entwickler")  angewiesen sein, um ein Offlinegame zu spielen und AC2 ist eigentlich  genau das.



Kopierschutz ist Kopierschutz, egal, ob Online oder Offline. Wobei vor allem Offlinespiele einen höheren Schutz benötigen als Onliner. Und: Siedler spiele ich auch auf meinem Notebook... teilweise über Lan, Wlan oder - wenn ich richtig draussen bin, über UMTS. Keine Probleme, keine Serverabrisse, nix.

Ok, ich verstehe schon, dass diejenigen, die irgendwo in der Pampa wohnen oder einen miesen ISP haben, (zu Recht) rumschreien... nur wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass die allein diese Welle schieben.



> Ist natürlich einfach, hier alle Kopierschutz-Kritiker als RK  abzustempeln,



Ich zahle Geld für die Spiele... wenn da ein Troll ankommt und meint, Kopierschutzmaßnahmen sind Mist, dann greife ich mir an den Kopf. Ich hab das schon damals mit dem Amiga erlebt, als dort die Kopiererei Überhand nahm. Jetzt der PC... 




> nur nicht gerade ein Zeichen von Vernunft. Ich habe nichts  gegen Kopierschutz, solange ich
> 
> 1. für ein SP-Game nicht permanent online sein muss



Wieso nicht? Die meisten sind eh ständig online... Volumenverträge etc gibt es eignetlich kaum noch und auch sonst gibts es an der Technik "Immer Online" per se nichts auszusetzen. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, aber mir ist sowas 100x lieber als der damalige Starforce-Kopierschutz, der mal so richtig Müll war. 

Die meisten maulen nur... Kopierschutz ist Mist, Kopierschutz ist Gängelung des Kunden... Gut, aber gibt es Alternativen? Nein. 



> 2. der Kopierschutz mein System nicht abschießt und funktioniert (will  heissen: nicht erst 10x die DVD ein und auslegen, bis der den  unbeschädigten Datenträger als das erkennt was er ist: Original. Alles schon gehabt).



Ähm... und was bleibt da noch? Handbuch-Abfragen? Lol...



> Zumal manche Entwickler und Publisher ja ohnehin zum Teil dubiose Arbeit leisten, wenn der Kopierschutz sich bei Deinstallation nicht mit deinstalliert und ein Extratool nötig ist.



Meinst du die Revoke-Tools? Die entfernen keinen Kopierschutz. Und wieso einen KS entfernen? Das nächste Spiel kommt doch eh und dann wird er wieder installiert - das birgt ja noch mehr Probleme. 



> Gerade im ländlichen Gebiet scheren sich ISPs zudem einen Dreck um den Ausbau  und die Qualität der Netze. Ortsansässige Politiker ebenfalls nicht und nicht überall kriegt man die Leute mobil, sich die Leitung selbst zu verlegen. Aber "man muss ja nicht da wohnen", gell?



Nun kann aber weder Ubisoft noch Steam noch meine Tante Helga was dafür, dass die ISPs in Kleinachwasweißichwo nichts anbieten, dass die dortigen Politiker nichts gebacken bekommen oder das ein potentieller Kunde dort wohnt.

Und daher kläffst du in dem Fall halt den falschen Baum an. Kauf dir dann für Spiele wie AC2 ne Konsole und gut...


----------



## rebel4life (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

Wieder einer, der der Propaganda der Raubmordkopiererkampange verfallen ist.

Dieser Kopierschutz ist eine bodenlose Frechheit.

Ich hab mit UMTS nur Probleme, könnte also nur am WE spielen, da ich unter der Woche arbeite. Deswegen boykottiere ich Assassins Creed 2 (hab dafür auch schon nen Thread gestartet, der nen hohen Andrang hatte) und ebenfalls Siedler 7 und wenn der Schmarren bei Prince of Persia auch kommt, dann auch dieses, obwohl ich es gerne spielen würde.



> Ich zahle Geld für die Spiele... wenn da ein Troll ankommt und meint, Kopierschutzmaßnahmen sind Mist, dann greife ich mir an den Kopf. Ich hab das schon damals mit dem Amiga erlebt, als dort die Kopiererei Überhand nahm. Jetzt der PC...



Diese Aussage disqualifiziert dich vollkommen. JEDER Kopierschutz wurde bisher geknackt und stellt somit keinen Schutz dar.


----------



## iRaptor (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> (...) Diese Aussage disqualifiziert dich vollkommen. JEDER Kopierschutz wurde bisher geknackt und stellt somit keinen Schutz dar.



Naja was erwartet ihr? Wenn sich jeder die games einfach von den bekannten warez-seiten zieht.
Na klar wurde bis jetzt jeder gecracked, aber es wird immer schlimmer werden. Ich glaube das mit dem Online zwang ist erst der anfang. Es wird noch schlimmer werden.


----------



## resu223 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

.....


----------



## resu223 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*

....nur mal für Singler....

Ohne dir zu nahe zu treten zu wollen , aber wie blauäugig bist du eigentlich???
Schön das alles so gut bei dir funktioniert und läuft , nur scheint es links und rechts von dir nichts zu geben.Dein Blick geht nur gerade aus was vor deiner Nase passiert.
Wenn du einen Blick in die Community werfen würdest , würde dir auch auffallen , dass es in vielen mächtig brodelt.
Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz verursacht mächtig Unmut bei vielen Spielern.
Solche die sich noch durchgerungen haben , das Spiel zu kaufen sitzen tagelang entnervt vor einem Spiel das nicht funktioniert weil ständig Server ausfallen.
Wir sollen entmündigt und bevormundet werden wie , wann und wo wir zu spielen haben.
Was ist das?Verkehrte Welt?
Eingefleischte Siedler Fans kaufen das Spiel nicht weil sie die Nase voll haben.
Ubisoft hat eine Grenze überschritten und Spieler wie du legen den Grundstein dafür , dass wir in Zukunft fragen müssen ob wir spielen dürfen , denn soweit werden die Publisher die Schraube drehen.Mal davon abgesehen schon mal an die gedacht , die kein Internet haben , davon gibts immer noch genung.
Oder schon mal dran gedacht was das Spiel an Daten sendet während du schön spielst?Man könnte hier noch viele Gründe aufführen.
Vielleicht solltest du langsam mal deine rosarote Brille absetzen.

Grüße resu223


----------



## Ifgard (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 Onlinezwang-Die Krönung der Bervormundung?*



Singler schrieb:


> Naja, vieleicht keife ich deshalb nicht so viel rum, weil ich mir die Spiele im Laden kaufe und nicht auf RKs angewiesen bin. In dem Fall würde ich auch wie ein Troll durch die Foren ackern und ständig rummaulen, dass der Kopierschutz eine Frechheit sei
> 
> Tja...


 
Is ja wohl frech. Indirekt wird damit gesagt das alle anderen ihre Spiele klauen?. Meinst du das nur du die Spiele kaufst. Umpf 


Ich kauf mir auch meine Spiele weil das so meine Art ist und das ist auch ganz und gar meine eigene Entscheidung. Darum geht es hier doch auch gar nicht. 


Es geht eindeutig um die Bevormundung und die Gängelung über einen Internett-Anschluss verfügen zu müssen, sich mit seinen persönlichen Daten auch noch registrieren zu müssen und gezwungen zu sein nicht frei über ein gekauftes Spiel verfügen zu können. 


Ich bin damals beim Kauf ganz ehrlich davon ausgegangen, das das Online Spiel nur ein Zusatz ist um im Mulipayer auch mal was machen zu können und um ab und zu Aktualisierungen zu bekommen.
Aber dem ist anscheinend nicht so. 
Außerdem ist es echt nervig ständig beim einloggen irgendwelche Datenabgleich über sich ergehen zu lassen. Was soll son Sch… ? Wozu das ?
Und wenn ich mir so die Datenmenge betrachte die während des Spiels hin und her gesendet werden, so bin ich nicht unbedingt davon überzeugt das es sich nur um reine Spieldaten handelt. Jeder kann sich ja mal dazu so seine Gedanken machen. Umpf 

euer Ifgard


----------

